# Trik-trax Info



## drturbo (Aug 15, 2005)

Please Can Anyone Give Me Some Info On Setting Up A 1/24 1/4 Mi. Drag Track With A Trik-trax Timing System??? NEED INSTRUCTIONS OR GUIDANCE.THANKS


----------

